# New to Maadi



## akteacher (Mar 12, 2013)

I made it to Cairo and am getting settled in in Maadi. If there are any teachers(or people in general..) out there who'd like to meet up for lunch or a drink this week sometime, I'd be happy to go. I've been cooped up too long in my apartment and been roaming street 9 for days. 
I want to go see the Darb 1718 Gallery this evening or tomorrow evening. There's an exhibition on contemporary female artists in the Arab world. Let me know! Thanks.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Join the ACE Club. Lots of teachers from a variety of schools.


----------



## bermac (Mar 1, 2011)

akteacher said:


> I made it to Cairo and am getting settled in in Maadi. If there are any teachers(or people in general..) out there who'd like to meet up for lunch or a drink this week sometime, I'd be happy to go. I've been cooped up too long in my apartment and been roaming street 9 for days.
> I want to go see the Darb 1718 Gallery this evening or tomorrow evening. There's an exhibition on contemporary female artists in the Arab world. Let me know! Thanks.


Yes join the Ace Club. Also come out to the Cairo Hash House Harriers. We walk/run every Friday starting at 3 pm just outside the Ace Club. It is a great way to see some spectacular scenery and meet a bunch of people. Check out the website at cairohash.com.


----------



## akteacher (Mar 12, 2013)

What are the Ace Club's hours? Are they open tonight?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

akteacher said:


> What are the Ace Club's hours? Are they open tonight?




Yes always open Midan Victoria ..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes always open Midan Victoria ..




You can always go to the CSA on road 21... lots of things going on there or you can sit and have a coffee. 

I am usually down in Maadi a couple of days a week but unfortunately most people who live here always travel for the summer (if possible) so none of my friends are around. You can pick up local magazines at the CSA, the British Community has a club on Port Said Street...


----------



## akteacher (Mar 12, 2013)

If I am not a member yet will I be able to check the place out or will I need to sign up to enter?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Bring your passport. Memberships are usually limited so its best to join if available. 

The BCA is nice, but not as lively as the Ace. If you are under 30, the Ace is a better fit. 

The Ace has live music sometimes and DJ music on Thursdays.


----------

